# Internet censorship



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering, I know sites are blocked if they contain certain keywords, but are Google searches monitored so people know what we are searching? Just curious, thanks


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*uh huh*



otaroproject said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was just wondering, I know sites are blocked if they contain certain keywords, but are Google searches monitored so people know what we are searching? Just curious, thanks


Of course, Google tracks everything, everywhere.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If they actually tracked down people attempting to look at illegal sites, they would be busy non stop. They may be tracking them but never have heard anyone having an issue for searching for things on the net.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I just mean Google in general,,Wait someone is pounding on the door....Who could that be???


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Censorship is rife in Dubai. Even on this forum you have to watch very carefully what you say


----------



## adil.khan (Apr 3, 2011)

Respect!!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

As a (former) network engineer, I would say this:

Every country in the world monitors Internet usage - not just the UAE. Assume any information that is not communicated through 256 bit encryption to be read/collected by someone.

While some believe 128 bit encryption (the kind normally used for bank transactions/SSL through online sites/etc.) is secure, computing power for national entities can easily crack 128 bit. 

and yes, I theoretically can listen to/watch your Skype and Google chat video conferences. If I have the ability to do it, I know someone much smarter than I am can do the same thing.

-md000/mike



otaroproject said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was just wondering, I know sites are blocked if they contain certain keywords, but are Google searches monitored so people know what we are searching? Just curious, thanks


----------



## Divebum (Apr 15, 2011)

I had a lot of problems with various sites I used in the UK, which I still can't understand why they are blocked. The only real solution I found was to get a VPN account, they only cost 20aed every month and it unblocks the entire Internet. They even do a VPN account on the iPad which works great. 

I know there are other ways around it but this is a very quick and uncomplicated way of doing it, unless you are an IT geek!!


----------

